#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  complete tribune ingestort bij FC Twente

## showband

Geen kommentaar. Wel ter informatie.

Er is zeker een dode.

http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/1443/FC-Twent...-stadion.dhtml

----------


## showband



----------


## showband



----------


## showband



----------


## frederic

Wie zijn kop zal hiervoor rollen? 
Toch onvoorstelbaar dat er voor dergelijke basisconstructie nog fouten gemaakt worden met dergelijke rampzalige gevolgen vandien.

----------


## 4AC

Sterkte aan alle nabestaanden en direct betrokkenen.

Hier een live stream: http://www.rtvoost.nl/nieuws/default.aspx?nid=127346
Hier meer foto's en video's: http://nos.nl/artikel/254219-dak-gro...-een-dode.html
FC-Twente twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/FCTwenteOnline

Over de oorzaak kan nog niks met zekerheid gezegd worden. Er wordt echter gezegd dat er een kraan in aanraking is gekomen met de tribune, waarop de LED-screen naar beneden is gekomen en daarna de rest van de tribune als een kaartenhuis is ingestort.
Aannemer is 'Te Pas Bouw' uit Enschede.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

112Twente BREKEND: Bouwvakkers melden extreme tijdsdruk bij uitbouw Grolsch Veste. Ook zou constructie niet deugen

Allemaal gissen nog...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## @lex

> 112Twente BREKEND: Bouwvakkers melden extreme tijdsdruk bij uitbouw Grolsch Veste. Ook zou constructie niet deugen
> 
> Allemaal gissen nog...
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nou vermeld je hier zelf dat het allemaal gissen is. Een post eerder weet je al wel gelijk de naam van de aannemer mede te delen. Waarom doe je dit? 

Een van mijn lijfspreuken:

'Gissen is missen'

@lex

----------


## jens

Wat heeft dit onderwerp eigenlijk met dit forum te maken?

----------


## 4AC

> Nou vermeld je hier zelf dat het allemaal gissen is. Een post eerder weet je al wel gelijk de naam van de aannemer mede te delen. Waarom doe je dit? 
> 
> Een van mijn lijfspreuken:
> 
> 'Gissen is missen'
> 
> @lex



Waarom? Omdat ik het met jullie wil delen misschien?
Ik citeer mijn bronnen letterlijk, daaruit vervolgens conclusies trekken mag je zelf doen.

En ik zet er inderdaad nota-bene bij dat het gissen is. Dus: je doet er wat mee of niet?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## PeterZwart

> Wat heeft dit onderwerp eigenlijk met dit forum te maken?




Ik denk dat je je er nog over verbaast hoe vaak er iets word gevlogen tijdens een Concert in een voetbal stadion aan dit soort daken.

Dit is dus wel degelijk van toepassing op dit forum.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat heeft dit onderwerp eigenlijk met dit forum te maken?



helemaal niks....

locken of deleten, of ik word echt shaggie.//./

----------


## showband

> Ik denk dat je je er nog over verbaast hoe vaak er iets word gevlogen tijdens een Concert in een voetbal stadion aan dit soort daken.
> 
> Dit is dus wel degelijk van toepassing op dit forum.



dat dus. Bedankt.

----------


## @lex

> Waarom? Omdat ik het met jullie wil delen misschien?
> Ik citeer mijn bronnen letterlijk, daaruit vervolgens conclusies trekken mag je zelf doen.
> 
> En ik zet er inderdaad nota-bene bij dat het gissen is. Dus: je doet er wat mee of niet?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Op het moment dat je zegt dat je aan het gissen bent, maar wel een naam noemt, dan wordt dat door een hoop mensen al gelijk opgevat als de naam van de boosdoener. Dat moet je zien te voorkomen. Je had er net zo goed bij kunnen zetten dat de premier Mark Rutte was ten tijde van dit ongeluk. De kans dat hij de fout heeft veroorzaakt is wellicht kleiner dan dat de aannemer  dat heeft gedaan, maar het is zooooo makkelijk maar naar de aannemer te wijzen en hier alvast zijn naam maar even te noemen. Andere mogelijkheden:

-Staalleverancier
-Staalconstructeur
-Constructie ingenieur
-Kraanmachinist of zijn collega op de vloer
-Bedrijf dat de LED wall heeft opgehangen
-De klant die de druk heeft opgevoerd omdat de deadline voor hem te snel dichtbij komt (ik zeg niet dat dat zo is, maar het zou kunnen!)

Van deze mensen/bedrijven geef je geen namen en daarom ageer ik tegen je bericht. Als je gist moet je gissen naar een oorzaak, niet naar de veroorzaker omdat je die hiermee imagoschade berokkent waar hij (als het onterecht was) nooit meer vanaf komt.

@lex

----------


## 4AC

> Ik denk dat je je er nog over verbaast hoe vaak er iets word gevlogen tijdens een Concert in een voetbal stadion aan dit soort daken.
> 
> Dit is dus wel degelijk van toepassing op dit forum.



In dit stadion hangen o.a. LED-screen's en een complete Martin-Audio hoorngeladen set. Maar dat heeft weer weinig te maken met het instorten van het dak, haha.





> Op het moment dat je zegt dat je aan het gissen bent, maar wel een naam noemt, dan wordt dat door een hoop mensen al gelijk opgevat als de naam van de boosdoener.



Ik verstrek enkel gegevens, letterlijk geciteerd van een andere site. Wat anderen hier vervolgens mee doen, of hoe ze dat opvatten, dat laat ik aan hun over. Ik begrijp dat er voldoende verstandelijk beperkten rondlopen, die na het lezen van mijn bericht denken dat het ongeluk te verwijten is. Mocht je er gelukkig van worden, er zijn nog meer betrokkenen:

[LIST][*]Kraanbedrijf P&K uit Rijssen[*]Voortman staalbouw uit Rijssen[*]Trebbe Bouw Oost & Noord[*]Dura Vermeer uit Hengelo[*]En de eerder genoemde Aannemer Te Pas Bouw uit Enschede[/LIST]
Dit zijn nou eenmaal de betrokkenen. OF er iets te verwijten valt aan bovenstaande partijen, lees je mij nergens zeggen.





> -De klant die de druk heeft opgevoerd omdat de deadline voor hem te snel dichtbij komt (ik zeg niet dat dat zo is, maar het zou kunnen!)



Gefeliciteerd, nou doe je precies hetzelfde wat ik deed.  :Embarrassment:  Hier kunnen mensen toch ook al voorbarige conclusies uit trekken?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## @lex

> Gefeliciteerd, nou doe je precies hetzelfde wat ik deed.  Hier kunnen mensen toch ook al voorbarige conclusies uit trekken?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nee hoor. Ik noem er geen naam bij. Tussen de eigenaar van het stadion en de uitvoerenden zitten diverse schakels.

@lex

----------


## Rolandino

Het is een soort ketting reactie van elkaar de schuld geven.

Let wel dat de gemeente of eigenaar van dat stadion degene aansprakelijk stelt die de eindverantwoording heeft in dit geval de aannemer.

Dat deze andere bedrijven inhuurt om opdrachten uit te voeren is ZIJN prrobleem waar de klant niets aan heeft.

Dus in feite ligt de verantwoording bij de aannemer.

Hetzelfde is dat ik licht en geluid uitbesteed aan een collega die de klus niet goed uitvoerd wordt IK daarvoor aangesproken met MIJN klant. 

Zou ik een geluids-set inhuren en zelf neerzetten op lokatie is het ook mijn verantwoording die ik met mijn klant zal uitpraten als ie stuk gaat maar dat ik buiten mijn klant om de collega in kwestie daarop aanspreek zal mijn klant een worst wezen.

Nu weet ik niet hoe de afspraken zijn met de bouw van dat stadion maar als de aannemer geen faktuur heeft ontvangen van bv de aankoop van het staal maar dat deze rechtstreeks is gestuurd vanuit staalboer naar stadion staat de aannemer daarbuiten en heeft niet direct met het ongeval te maken.

Ik bedoel te zeggen Als ik een klus heb met ingehuurde spullen en het gaat fout tijdens de produktie is het op dat moment mijn probleem klant zal verwachten dat ik het oplos maar op dat mome nt ben ik afhankelijk van de collega waar ik de set heb ingehuurd.

Sta ik op klus met spullen van een collega wat niet v ia mij wordt gefactureerd en het gaat fout dan is het zowieso NIET mijn probleem.

Vaak wordt je er wel voor aangesproken omdat jij ermee werkt op dat moment.

----------


## moderator

Voor een dergelijk serieus ongeval vind ik de inhoudelijke reacties in sommige gevallen geen recht doen aan de ernst van de situatie, wie de schoen past trekke hem aan!

----------


## geenstijl21

> Het is een soort ketting reactie van elkaar de schuld geven.
> 
> Let wel dat de gemeente of eigenaar van dat stadion degene aansprakelijk stelt die de eindverantwoording heeft in dit geval de aannemer.
> 
> Dat deze andere bedrijven inhuurt om opdrachten uit te voeren is ZIJN prrobleem waar de klant niets aan heeft.
> 
> Dus in feite ligt de verantwoording bij de aannemer.
> 
> Hetzelfde is dat ik licht en geluid uitbesteed aan een collega die de klus niet goed uitvoerd wordt IK daarvoor aangesproken met MIJN klant. 
> ...



 
Tjonge jonge, jij bent echt niet goed wijs...

----------


## Rolandino

weet ik daarom zit ik hier op dit forum !

----------


## speakertech

Ik ben geen constructeur, maar in de horizontale rechthoeken achter de vertikale staanders op de tweede foto zie ik geen driehoek constructies. Die rechthoeken kunnen dus eenvoudig vervormen, ze zijn dan ook vervormd, waardoor de buizen op de korte zijde van de rechthoeken de druk naar achter niet meer kunnen opvangen.
Dat houdt je niet voor mogelijk toch?  Of heb ik helemaal geen constructief inzicht............ Misschien wel een constructeur met een diploma uit de aanbieding.
Speakertech

----------


## jens

> Ik denk dat je je er nog over verbaast hoe vaak er iets word gevlogen tijdens een Concert in een voetbal stadion aan dit soort daken.
> 
> Dit is dus wel degelijk van toepassing op dit forum.




Ok,  niet dat het niet interessant is maar de  vuurwerk ramp  is hier toch ook niet besproken, omdat we wel eens met special effects te maken hebben...

Was  het naar beneden gekomen omdat er een line array aan hing was het een ander verhaal. 

Dit is gewoon een tragisch bouw ongeval en heeft niks met licht en geluid te maken. Tevens was de  constructie  ook geen 100% af omdat ie nog in aanbouw was...Dus berekeningen opgegeven  door een constructie bureau tellen helemaal niet kwa daklasten en dergelijke. Verder word dr maar een end op los gezemeld over de oorzaak.. Meer iets voor constructieforum.nl  :Wink: 


mvg jens

----------


## speakertech

> Ok,  niet dat het niet interessant is maar de  vuurwerk ramp  is hier toch ook niet besproken, omdat we wel eens met special effects te maken hebben...
> 
> Was  het naar beneden gekomen omdat er een line array aan hing was het een ander verhaal. 
> 
> Dit is gewoon een tragisch bouw ongeval en heeft niks met licht en geluid te maken. Tevens was de  constructie  ook geen 100% af omdat ie nog in aanbouw was...Dus berekeningen opgegeven  door een constructie bureau tellen helemaal niet kwa daklasten en dergelijke. Verder word dr maar een end op los gezemeld over de oorzaak.. Meer iets voor constructieforum.nl 
> 
> 
> mvg jens



Och wat heet.
Het is natuurlijk best interessant waarom de constructie gefaald heeft. In het klein doen we met rigging hetzelfde. 
Een buis die treklast ondergaat is weer heel wat anders dan eentje voor drukbelasting. Algemeen mag bekend zijn, dat driehoekige constructies doorgaans stabieler zijn dan meerhoeken. Toch komen er geregeld zaken voorbij dat je zegt....daar ga ik niet onder staan.
Afschuifkracht van bouten en verkeerde belasting van koppelstukken hebben al veel ellende veroorzaakt. Door interesse voor constructie, kun je ook in het klein drama's voorkomen.
Overigens hoor je van bepaalde personen in het nieuws, dat afgaande op de vrijgegeven foto's, bepaalde stabilisatiestangen (nog) niet geplaatst waren. Onderzoek zal uitwijzen wat wel de oorzaak was.



Speakertech

----------


## rinus bakker

Om te beginnen: de titel van de TS is al fout.
Het was niet een 'complete tribune' maar een groot deel van het dak erboven.

En dingen storten maar heel zelden 'zo maar' in.
Fouten in berekening, materiaal/soort/sterkte, afbouwvolgorde, overbelasting - 
er is (bijna) altijd wel een fout terug te vinden die de oorzaak vormde. 
En ook heel vaak is het niet één fout die zoiets veroorzaakt maar een reeks van op elkaar gestapelde fouten en foutjes. 
Die we ook allemaal wel in het gespeculeer voorbij horen komen.
Dat er een hoop centen verhaalt moeten worden op iemand is 1.
Maar dat je met dit soort van ellende doden en zwaargewonden kan veroorzaken is natuurlijk een heel ander verhaal.

En daar zit dan meteen de link naar ons vak.
Wij zitten - met ons vak - toch om de haverklap ook in de voetbal stadions? 
De meeste daarvan zouden de exploitatie niet eens rond krijgen als ze niet per jaar 
ook een aantal evenementen (op/boven/naast de grasmat) zouden hebben.
Die verschuifbare grasmat zit niet voor de lol in de Gelredome, want om alleen die groene sprieten 
te laten groeien kun je ook een komplete installatie van "nepzonnen-serie-aan-verrijdbare-trussen" 
aanbrengen - zoals in de ArenA. 

En bij 99% van alle evenementen komt er toch ook wel iets van rigging, staging, lighting, vision & sound om de hoek kijken.
Sterker nog - zo'n videoscherm (= ons vak! ) hangt aan de stadionkap.
In het Gelredome pleurde alleen een scherm naar beneden - hier donderde een deel van de kapconstructie in elkaar.

Verre van leuk of (leed-)vermakelijk. Eerder beangstigend en leerzaam. 
Want mijn schatting is dat nog steeds op 80% van alle lokatie waar rigging plaats vindt, 
er geen gegevens bekend zijn wat we er nu echt aan mogen ophangen. 
En de producent / organisator/ hallenhuurder neemt dan maar blindelings aan (?) 
dat zijn riggers waarschijnlijk dan ook wel een beetje (?) bouwkundig ingenieurs zullen zijn .... 
_(En dan gaat er ook nog steeds geen belletje bij hem rinkelen dat ze dan wel erg onderbetaald zouden worden!)_ 

Gisteren hoorde ik dat ook nog weer eens van een beurscomplex in het midden van het land. 
Daar redeneert men nog steeds een beetje in de trant van:
_"het dak en de draagkracht daarvan - is het probleem van de riggers"_ 
Maar het beurscomplex verdient mede zijn centen aan het verhuren van die spanten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Schijnt inderdaad dus dat de windverbanden (of kruisverbanden of diagonalen of koppelstaven ) nog niet geplaatst waren, maar een deel van de dakbeplating al wel. 

Tragische fout. Met dramatische gevolgen. 

Mag ik nu alsnog dat slotje, verwijzend naar de forumregels?

----------


## moderator

Nee mac, dat mag je niet.

----------


## rinus bakker

Mac en ik zijn het heel vaak eens,
maar deze keer ben ik blij dat de Mod het verzoek van Mac niet honoreert.
Dat het deze keer (toevallig) om Enschede gaat 
zou het onmogelijk maken om over die bouwfout van Honderd+MiljoenEuro in Amsterdam te praten.
Want daar zijn gelukkig geen mensenlevens verloren gegaan,
maar de hoeveelheid verloren (cq fout geinvesteerd) geld is misschien wel groter. 
Van rigging tot staging tot sound tot glas tot gras - alles was/is daar extra improviseren, oplappen en aanvullen. 
En mijn interesse gaat vooral uit naar hoe je an een paar ton aan LED-scherm kunt ophangen terwijl de constructie nog niet afgemaakt leek.
Laten we blij zijn dat het nu gebeurd is en niet met duizenden mensen op de tribune en bijvoorbeeld een pittige zomerse onweersbui tijdens een wedstrijd.....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nee mac, dat mag je niet.



We praten over een bouw- ongeval. De dakbeplating had nog niet aangebracht mogen worden voordat de constructie compleet opgeleverd was. 

Vanaf nu is dus ieder verkeersongeval waarbij een auto eerder optrekt dan dat hij mocht een licht-  en geluidsongeval, omdat er een radio inzit? 

Okee , de arena , het gelredome en de kuip worden met regelmaat misbruikt voor stadionconcerten, en in enkele van die stadions is Grolsch de bierboer. 

Verdere overeenkomsten ontgaan mij compleet hier. 

de rest is goed te volgen op www.tub.nl lijkt me.

----------


## moderator

Vermoeiend...
Wanneer iemand in een stadion een LED scherm ophangt en er gaat dan iets mis, dan lijkt me dat meer dan voldoende aanleiding om een forum onderwerp aan te wijden.
Je haalt zelf de forum spelregels aan, kratje bier als je mij aantoont waarom dit geen discussieonderwerp zou mogen zijn.

Benieuwd wanneer er onderzoeksresultaten worden gepubliceerd. Twee dodelijke slachtoffers door het naar beneden komen van een deel van de constructie is een fors ongeval.

----------


## axs

Ik vind nochtans dat Mac een punt heeft... maar als jullie het willen openlaten leg ik me daar mee neer.
Is idd een BOUW-ongeval, geen entertainment ding. Dat we af en toe te maken hebben met stadions in dit vak is idd zo, maar is hier niet echt ter zake.

Together with Macs 2 cents, we do have 4 now!  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou laten we dan maar afwachten wat de onderzoekscommisies zullen zeggen.
(4 stuks maar liefst! Met naar een grove schatting toch elk 5 deskundigen?)
Ja - als het te laat is kunnen we in NL plotseling wel veel mensen 'vrijmaken'. 
Vooraf is er vrijwel nooit ergens genoeg geld voor! 
Wedden dat ze allemaal op een of andere manier gaan wijzen op het gewicht van dat scherm, 
dat er al hing voordat de bouwconstructie daarop voldoende afgemaakt was.
En zolang we in ons land - en ook bij de Zuiderburen - nog veel te vaak moeten 'gissen' naar een toelaatbare showlast, 
is dit in mijn ogen een tragisch voorbeeld van wat tegelijk ook een "eye-opener" moet zijn. 

*2 axs*: 
If its true that we learn from our mistakes, some of us are working on getting one GREAT education! **

----------


## @lex

6 cents! Ik snap de interesse, maar vind inderdaad ook dat er dan nog veel meer gevallen zijn die 'interessant' voor dit forum zijn, maar ook misplaatst zouden zijn.
De kans dat het LED scherm de oorzaak was lijkt mij nihil. Dan is de kans dus groot dat het een niet-showbizz gerelateerde oorzaak is.



@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> Vermoeiend...
> .....kratje bier als je mij aantoont waarom dit geen discussieonderwerp zou mogen zijn.
> 
> ....



staat. 

De windverbanden ( diagonalen die middels Pythagoras de horizontale krachten moeten opvangen) waren nog niet geplaatst, terwijl de dakbeplating bij een zuchtje wind al voor horizontale krachten zorgt die de staanders van hun benen blies. 
De vertikale dragers zijn daar niet op berekend, die hebben hun enige kracht loodrecht boven het aangrijpingspunt. Bij de kleinste uitwijking zwaait het al over het kritieke punt heen. 
Om de dakbeplating snel aan te kunnen leggen hebben ze de windverbanden blijkbaar maar tot na de beplating uitgesteld. De beplating ligt immers onder de windverbanden, en das lastig monteren. 

Je ziet ook bij de foto's van de bestaande tribune dat de windverbanden er per stramien dubbel in liggen. De goede manier van bouwen was dus : eerst alle constructie-staal inclusief windverband (of diagonaal, of koppelstaaf), en dan er per vak één diagonaal eruithalen, de beplating monteren, en het verband weer terugplaatsen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan zullen die 4 onderzoekscommissies (wtf) 
in hun slotsom ook de harde (?) wind als een van de oorzaken kunnen aanwijzen.
- harde wind ?
- nog geen windverbanden
- videoscherm
- nog geen verticale stabilisatieverbanden ?
- tijdsdruk ?
en
- ? vertrekken van Theo Janssen en de Belgische Trainer
Het is NOOIT 1 oorzaak het is een combinatie van dingen.
Maar dat is het ook als er in ons vak wat grootsschaligs misgaat: 
Aguilera-2003; Pretoria-stageroof-2003; Rieu-2004 enz.
En vraag maar na van hoeveel stadions de toelaatbare showbelasting aan de kap bekend is.
In de ArenA mocht ik aanvankelijk 60 ton hangen aan het boogspant op 4 punten in een rechthoek van 15m breed x 10m diep - als het scherm er niet hing - LOL. 
En niets aan de boogspanten en het afsluitbare dak. LOL
Nu is dat allemaal wel even anders.
De gashouder van de Westergasfabriek is in 25 jaar tijd ook 4 keer volkomen veranderd in toelaatbare daklast, varierend van ~16 ton tot vrijwel niets.
En tijdens shows met rigging kunnen wind, water en sneeuw ook nog steeds voorkomen, in wat voor lokatie je ook zit.   
Ben benieuwd wat de LED-scherm company ooit te horen heeft gehad. 
"_het maakt niet uit wat en wanneer je het erin knoopt_" ?

----------


## 4wd

1 uur voor dat het de constructie instorte liep ik daar nog over de tribune
om te kijken waar de nieuwe luidsprekers gehangen dienen te worden (Martin Audio AM-906 en AS118) en ik was ook al stom verbaasd dat het LED scherm van 6000KG (horen zeggen) al hing terwijl in mijn ogen de constructie nog niet geschikt was voor dit soort belastingen. (last naar beneden geen probleem, last zijwaarts... geen enkele diagonaal voor deze last).

toen ik aan de zaak kwam (Hecla) werd ik gebeld door mijn vriendin die daar vlak in de buurt werkt.en die wist me te vertellen dat het zaakje was ingestort... omdat moment had ik het gevoel dat ik een engeltje op mijn schouder had. 

Sjoerd

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo (Sjoerd) *4wd*

ik neem aan dat je de firma wel kent die dat scherm heeft ingehangen.
Ik hoef echt geen namen te horen, 
maar ben wel benieuwd of je dat van die *6000kg (horen zeggen)* al wat meer kunt specificeren?
Want onze 4 (! vier !) onderzoekscommisies gaan daarover natuurlijk allemaal zeuren,
dat dat zeker niet had gemogen toen de dwars-schoren er nog niet in zaten.
En dan gaat de commissie die het over 8 jaar nog weer eens dunnetjes gaat overdoen (naar goed Hollands gebruik) dat natuurlijk nog eens bevestigen.

Wees blij dat jij die speakers nog niet had opgehangen, anders hadden ze jullie ook nog een (deel van) de schuld kunnen geven. 
Want de door fouten, fraude en faalkosten flaterende flapdrollen van de Brinkmanbendes willen natuurlijk het liefst naar een ander kunnen wijzen.

----------


## design

Nu op nu.nllink

_"Essentiële onderdelen
Toen het dak op 7 juli instortte, ontbraken voor de stabiliteit essentiële onderdelen als koppelstaven en schoren. Bovendien waren de dakspanten aan de achterzijde van de tribune nog niet stabiel verankerd.
Volgens de raad is het een gegeven dat een constructie pas volledig stabiel is, als de laatste daarvoor noodzakelijke onderdelen zijn bevestigd.
Omdat sommige verbindingen niet af waren en de constructie toch is belast, is de grens tussen een stabiel bouwwerk en instabiliteit overschreden, aldus de raad."_

----------


## Gast1401081

> ... kratje bier als je mij aantoont waarom dit geen discussieonderwerp zou mogen zijn.



Quod erat demonstrandum... straks ff een paar zoute haringen eten...

http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/docs/ra...lsch_Veste.pdf

----------


## RenéE

Mooie visuele uitleg (al van 8 juli maar toch leuk misschien):
http://www.rtvoost.nl/nieuws/default...t=1&nid=127395

----------


## rinus bakker

_"Omdat sommige verbindingen niet af waren en de constructie toch is belast,..."_

iemand moet in het hele traject de beslissing hebben genomen om die 6000kg (?) 
LED-scherm aan een niet betrouwbare constructie op te laten hangen.
Net zoals iemand in Indianopolis de beslissing heeft genomen om dat Stage-Roof veilig genoeg voor gebruik te verklaren.
Is Twente (permanent bouwwerk) een bouw-fout? 
en Indianapolis (tijdelijk bouwwerk) een entertainment-fout?
De grenzen lopen hier erg vaag in elkaar over.
Maar "human error" is de basis van beide.

----------


## rinus bakker

We hebben over 4 onderzoekcommissies gehoord.
En alleen de Onderzoeksraad voor de Veiligheid (v/h Pieter v.V.) heeft iets gepubliceerd.
Het zou toch eind augustus bekend worden?
Of heb ik iets gemist ... 
en is er alweer een doofpotje in de maak 
om het geknoei in de bouwsector af te dekken?
_['het dak is nog lang niet af, maar hang toch alvast maar 6 ton LED-scherm aan de rand']





_*Inmiddels hebben we "Eind September" ook gehad.
*Ik ben net terug van een weekje Dubai. Heb ik in de tussentijd wat aan onderzoeksrapporten gemist?

We wachten waarschijnlijk ook hier op een 'politieke' oplossing - net als bij Pukkelpop.
En in de politiek is één ding zeker:
_"hoe langer je wacht hoe groter en onoverzichtelijker de chaos"_ (zie Griekenland en de Euro),
maar ook: 
_"hoe groter de kans dat er in de media wat anders de aandacht zal gaan afleiden".

_6000kg geconcentreerde last (LED-scherm) aanbrengen terwijl de constructie nog (lang) niet af was.
Mocht dat nou wel - of mocht dat nou niet? 

Helaas werkte de onderstaande kreet uit de handtekening deze keer niet:

----------


## rinus bakker

1) In Belgie is het bij Pukkelpop gewoon de "Hand Van Onze Lieve Heer" geworden - dat maakt alles voor de verantwoordelijken een stuk makkelijker. 
2) In Indiana is er voor het StateFair debacle een 2tal zeer lijvige en grondige rapporten verschenen.
En....
3) In Enschede zijn er voor het instorten van het dak van de Grolsch Veste vier onderzoeksgroepen bezig - 
en na inmiddels bijna een jaar ook kennelijk nog steeds niet klaar.
Alleen de Onderzoeksraad voor de veiligheid heeft een voorlopig rapport gepubliceerd. En dat was het dan? Doofpot. Radiostilte. 

En dan naar goed Nederlands gebruik over 5 en over 10 jaar die onderzoeken allemaal nog eens overdoen.  

Dus of die extra 6000kg aan LED scherm nou echt invloed gehad heeft - zullen we het ooit te horen krijgen?
In Indianapolis was een van de conclusies dat die beton-vangrail-ballasten te licht waren.
In Enschede zal het vast niet duidelijk worden of dat scherm toen gewoon veel te zwaar was?
En wie er desondanks beslist heeft om dat toch alvast maar aan te brengen...

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Er is in ieder geval al 1 conclusie (nu al !)
http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/1...h_Veste__.html

----------


## showband

http://www.onderzoeksraad.nl/index.p...011/#rapporten

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan ga ik die rapporten maar eens lekker downloaden.

Er is vast wel weer wat uit te leren.
In ieder geval lijkt het nu alweer dat er in de bouwsector
het idee leeft dat er niemand verantwoordelijk voor te stellen was.

Maar wat me uit het nieuws wel bleek is dat er telkens gerept werd 
over die extra 8000kg van het LED scherm en de 2 loopbruggen.
(Gebrek aan) stabiliteit was dus het hoofdprobleem, net zoals in Indianapolis.

----------

